# Chainsaw boring jig?



## twoclones (Jun 9, 2010)

Some time ago I saw a video on YouTube of a jig/fixture which attached to the end of the chainsaw bar. It wasn't much more than a round shaft. After a hole is drilled into a log, the shaft was inserted and the chainsaw was twisted around to bore a hole the same diameter as the bar and chain. 

Has anyone see or used this? Does it wear out the bar quickly? Who sells it?


----------



## twoclones (Jun 14, 2010)

*Found the video!*

I found the video to that chainsaw boring jig. Very simple but not sure it wouldn't destroy the bar... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWb_a5mIX88


----------



## john taliaferro (Jun 19, 2010)

you ever tried to drill a bar their hard,so mounting the guide gonna take time, i think i understand what your saying its bending the teeth over on the end of the bar,i think it would work on a old bar cause their always still ok at the tip . looked like he had different guides he could screw on .john t


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 19, 2010)

I've got drill bits that big and they're alot faster. It obviously works, but it's only one size. Even if the drill bits are $30 or $40 each, I'd rather build up a set, Joe.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 20, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> I've got drill bits that big and they're alot faster. It obviously works, but it's only one size. Even if the drill bits are $30 or $40 each, I'd rather build up a set, Joe.



Are you talking about the self feed bits plumbers use? I use one for boring a 'beer can hole' in carvings. The work great but could not be used at the kind of angle the chainsaw bore is going in at. 

Butch


----------



## ibeseen (Jul 1, 2010)

that looks pretty simple to build would just have to use a hard nose bar instead of a sprocket nose bar


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 2, 2018)

There was a chain saw drill? I think it was a Tanaka.


----------

